# Equinox Hops



## carniebrew (25/7/14)

Sierra Nevada getting all excited about a new variety they've embraced:
http://www.sierranevada.com/blog/hops/fostering-the-equinox-hop


----------



## Spiesy (25/7/14)

There's a bit of talk of this hop in a few other threads. 

You can find it in the BrewDog Single Hop IPA series, as EXP 366, as it was known before being rebadged as Equinox.

A beautiful hop. Probably won't be available in Australia until the Northern Hemisphere hop harvest of 2014 is complete is a few months time, last years crop is almost impossible to get.


----------



## spaced (25/7/14)

Spiesy said:


> There's a bit of talk of this hop in a few other threads.
> 
> You can find it in the BrewDog Single Hop IPA series, as EXP 366, as it was known before being rebadged as Equinox.
> 
> A beautiful hop. Probably won't be available in Australia until the Northern Hemisphere hop harvest of 2014 is complete is a few months time, last years crop is almost impossible to get.


Had a wiff of this beer last night at BABBS. Smells exceptional, not surprised SN are all over it.


----------



## HalfWit (22/3/15)

Have people been using this hops? Any taste notes?


----------



## Yob (22/3/15)

being discussed over HERE as well,

smell is amazing, I didnt get round to brewing with it for one reason or another but it's certainly lined up to be used next.

From the people who brought us Citra, Mosaic and Simcoe.. what would you expect?


----------



## fletcher (22/3/15)

Yob said:


> being discussed over HERE as well,
> 
> smell is amazing, I didnt get round to brewing with it for one reason or another but it's certainly lined up to be used next.
> 
> From the people who brought us Citra, Mosaic and Simcoe.. what would you expect?


i like those people. a lot. and their hops. i'm actually going to marry simcoe. if equinox is anything similar to any of those three, i'm a happy man.


----------



## mckenry (23/3/15)

fletcher said:


> i like those people. a lot. and their hops. i'm actually going to marry simcoe. if equinox is anything similar to any of those three, i'm a happy man.


I'm a fan of Simcoe too. Every Yankee podcast I listen too they all call it cat piss aroma. Does anyone get that? Sorry for OT OP.


----------



## Yob (24/3/15)

If, when I die, each of you drops a pellet in my coffin, please let it be Simcoe, Mosaic, Citra or Equinox


----------



## spog (24/3/15)

Yob said:


> If, when I die, each of you drops a pellet in my coffin, please let it be Simcoe, Mosaic, Citra or Equinox


All those hops should keep the worms away.


----------



## bradmccoy (8/4/15)

mckenry said:


> I'm a fan of Simcoe too. Every Yankee podcast I listen too they all call it cat piss aroma. Does anyone get that? Sorry for OT OP.


I love Simcoe. Never gotten cat piss from it.


----------



## Yob (8/4/15)

Brewing with equinox on Tuesday!! 

Can't wait, aiming for a quad batch of APA, going to go heavy on a cube of Equinox.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (8/4/15)

I just scored 300g worth the other day. Looking forward to trying it out. Was thinking of making a smash beer with it first to really appreciate what it brings to the table.


----------



## Spiesy (8/4/15)

Going to be dry hopping my currently fermenting APA with these this week. Big raps.


----------



## Yob (8/4/15)

single hop? Nope, will be bashing it with Simcoe I rekon.. massive dry hop on it too.

I might do this yet to my impending APA (Tuesday)

Cube 1 - Centennial - Equinox
Cube 2 - Simcoe - Equinox
Cube 3 - Columbus - Equinox
Cube 4 - Simcoe - Mosaic - Citra - Equinox


----------



## wereprawn (13/4/15)

Used Equinox as a dry hop in my last keg. Tastes a lot like Citra to me. Just pulled a sample off the latest keg with both Cascade and Equinox @ 30 min and 5 @ min. Unfortunately the flavour and aroma didn't really come out in this one.


----------



## Yob (13/4/15)

got permission for the brewday posted above your post tmoz, bleedin smell from the foil I opened tonight was amazing


----------



## wereprawn (13/4/15)

Starting to think that cubing may be the go. The best flavour/aroma I've had came from chilling, then throwing the urn in the ferm fridge overnight due to it being late and forgetting to clean/sanitize a fermenter. No chill would cut down on brewing time too. Hmmm....


----------

